# Athinai Radio SVA (Hellas Radio)



## RobertM (Feb 20, 2009)

For those interested I have just put 5 pictures on my site of the 500 kHz close down of SVA. They are on the Athinai radio page at the bottom.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Sillipteria


----------

